
What Are Owl Pellets? – Learn by Watching and Doing - lucodibidil
http://www.freetech4teachers.com/2016/12/what-are-owl-pellets-learn-by-watching.html#.WEAv16J963U
======
douche
Wow, I remember pulling a couple of these apart in third grade or thereabouts.
Trying to figure out if some of the contents belonged to a fieldmouse or a
vole or a chipmunk.

